# Mark Wahlberg im Gespräch für den Uncharted-Film



## AndreLinken (14. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mark Wahlberg im Gespräch für den Uncharted-Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Mark Wahlberg im Gespräch für den Uncharted-Film*


----------



## Celerex (14. November 2019)

Tom Holland lass ich mir als jungen Nathan Drake ja noch eingehen, zumal ich ihn trotz seines jungen Alters für einen guten Schauspieler halte, aber ich finde, Wahlberg passt nicht wirklich zu Sully. Wahlberg spielt in beinahe allen seinen Filmen immer den gleichen Charakter und der ist mMn weit weg von einem verschmitzten Sully. Ich hoffe, dass sie da einen bessere Charakter-Mimen finden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. November 2019)

*Mark Wahlberg im Gespräch für den Uncharted-Film*

Ich habe zufällig gestern Uncharted 4 wieder von vorne begonnen, weil ich leider mal irgendwann den Faden verloren und es nie beendet hatte. 

Jetzt habe ich es heute ziemlich lange gespielt (Pause vom Pakete liefern  ) und meine Güte, was ist das einfach für ein grandios inszeniertes und wunderschönes Spiel! 
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Film den Charme der Reihe einfangen kann, aber vielleicht werde ich ja eines Besseren belehrt.


----------



## Prototype-10 (1. Januar 2020)

Für mich sind beide Schauspieler die falsche Besetzung. 
Tom Holland ist als Spiderman grandios aber als Nathan Drake... Das wird nichts. 
Tom Holland hat nicht dieses maskoline und sicherlich ist es in anderen Situationen auch die falsche Entscheidung. 
Ich bin Felsen fest der Meinung wenn die beiden Schauspieler die Rollen von Nate und Sally übernehmen, dann ist der Film genauso ein flopp wie Dragon Ball Evolution. 
Für mich und davon bringt mich auch niemand ab ist die perfekte Besetzung für Nate Nathan Fillion (auch bekannt unter Richard Castle).
Er hat einfach alles um diese Rolle in Perfektion darzustellen. 

Es existiert ein fanfilm von uncharted mit Nathan Fillion als Nate, wer diesen Film gesehen hat wird meiner Meinung sein. 

Und Viktor Sallivon soll von Mark Wallberg gespielt werden... Ach bitte nicht
Sally ist ein älterer man mit grauen Haaren da ist Mark Wallberg der vom Körperbau erstmal fast das doppelte wie Tom Holland ist ganz falsch gewählt. 

Ich wüsste jetzt niemanden der gut in die Rolle passt aber bitte findet jemand anderes um wenigstens es ein wenig zu versuchen der Spiele Reihe würdig zu werden.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Januar 2020)

Woody Harrelson könnte ich mir als Sully eventuell vorstellen, die Rolle des Mentors hatte er ja schon einige mal gespielt (Hunger Games, Solo)


----------

